# ARGC frozen cycle



## ricey157 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, 

I had a fresh round of IVF with ARGC back in 2017 which was successful. We have some frozen eggs and are considering going for a frozen cycle.
Am curious to hear from anyone who’s been though the frozen cycle with ARGC. Mainly, how often did you have to go for tests and scans? I’m anticipating I’ll need IVIG drips as I needed 5 with my previous cycle. I just remembered the diets cycle being full on intense and wondered if the frozen cycle was much different.
Any information would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jadeyjade (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi I have just done a frozen cycle with ARGC. I can say that it is much less intense then a fresh cycle. With regards to monitoring, you will need to do a monitoring cycle first. All being well you will move to your FET cycle the following AF. 
Here is mine:
Bloods day 1-3, 
mid cycle scan day 7 (intralipids same day) 
Ovulation kits used until surge on day 9. bloods day 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 
Transfer day 19. 
Then it’s bloods every other day post embryo transfer until test day 10dpt
We got our BFP last week and I’ve been there every other day since which I find reassuring! They have been great this time. 
good luck!


----------

